# MAC Myth, NYX dupe?



## WhoaItsEvie (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a NYX dupe of MAC's Myth lipstick? Or one that's very close? I heard about Revlon Matte Lipstick in NUDE ATTITUDE, but it's way too orange for my fair skin. Any suggestions? I'm planning on ordering some things from Cherry Culture, so I would really prefer a NYX dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please & Thank you.


----------



## User42 (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe NYX Circe? Its one of their nudest colors, but I don't have Myth to compare it to.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 22, 2009)

Circe looked awfully warm on my lips


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 23, 2009)

NYX Orange Soda! It looks exactly like Myth except the texture is more wearable IMO. It's not orange either, it's a pale nude with a hint of peach just like Myth.


----------



## User42 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Circe looked awfully warm on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? On mine it doesn't. Its just a concealer nude for me haha


----------



## Cherrymint (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are a couple by NYX that are worth checking out:
-Rea
-Pumkin Pie 
-Honey 
-and I agree with Circe 
-Orange Soda*but it looks a little orange on me compared to Myth which is more pale...*
I guess it depends on your skintone/lip pigmentation since the NYX lipsticks aren't as pigmented as MAC so they look different on people...
here are some links for swatches:
Miss Natty's Beauty Diary: NYX Lipstick Swatches. Nude Lipstick Heaven!!!

Fafinettex3: NYX Round Lipstick Swatches and Review

Hope that helps and good luck!!!


----------



## nikkic (Nov 24, 2009)

lolipop26 has a lot of those NYX swatches on her blog. I would look there.  She might even suggest it as a dupe.  Just search her blog.   lollipop26writes.blogspot.com


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_NYX Orange Soda! It looks exactly like Myth except the texture is more wearable IMO. It's not orange either, it's a pale nude with a hint of peach just like Myth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have both Orange Soda and Myth and while they are similar I find Orange Soda to be just like the name says- orange! I always have to tone it down with a neutral gloss.


----------



## WhoaItsEvie (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm way too pale for something orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and does anyone know of a dupe for Angel too? I know about the Revlon Matte lipstick in Pink Pout, which I have, but it looks a lot darker... Any suggestions on a nice pale pink lip color by NYX too?


----------



## User42 (Nov 26, 2009)

For a pale pink: Try Strawberry Milk or for a shimmery pale pink, try Harmonica


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 29, 2009)

I think Circe blended with Orange Soda looks 100% like Myth. Alone I would rather wear Orange Soda, Circe looks like pale concealer with my tan skintone.


----------

